# What about Star Jones?



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I never liked this woman but I REALLY don't like the way they have treated her: making it her fault because she got fired!!!!!
Bad Barbara....and ABC!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have never liked Babs and her tactics. I have never liked Star either...I do think Star was trying to save face by announcing it like she did. She was given the chance to exit gracefully and she chose to drag it out into the public's eye..so let the games begin I say!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love the View. I TIVO it so that I don't miss a show. I am also very liberal so I like Star and Joy. I loved Meredith. I'm not an Elizabeth fan, but that has nothing to do with her politics.....I just don't think she adds much to the show. 

I have noticed that Star hasn't had as much to say lately and she never uttered a word about Rosie coming. I really thought that the rumors were false and that she'd be staying with the show. It is hard for me to imagine that she was being let go simply because viewers didn't like her. I have seen polls about Elizabeth and I doubt she has that much of a fan base either. I didn't like that Star tried to plug goods and services during her wedding planning so that she could get free stuff. I thought that was an absolute disgrace. I am thrilled for her that she has lost so much weight. In the last 6 months she has seemed rather harsh to me so I don't think that I'll miss her, even though I have liked her very much in the past.

Like Triste said, they tried to let her exit gracefully and she is the one who has started slinging the mud so I don't feel one bit bad about what is being said in the media right now.

PS. I like Babs just fine. She is absolutely dedicated her her little dog, ChaChi who is either Havanese or Coton (I think)


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Ummm yeah....... I got nothin".


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I love the View. I TIVO it so that I don't miss a show. I am also very liberal so I like Star and Joy. I loved Meredith. I'm not an Elizabeth fan, but that has nothing to do with her politics.....I just don't think she adds much to the show.
> 
> I have noticed that Star hasn't had as much to say lately and she never uttered a word about Rosie coming. I really thought that the rumors were false and that she'd be staying with the show. It is hard for me to imagine that she was being let go simply because viewers didn't like her. I have seen polls about Elizabeth and I doubt she has that much of a fan base either. I didn't like that Star tried to plug goods and services during her wedding planning so that she could get free stuff. I thought that was an absolute disgrace. I am thrilled for her that she has lost so much weight. In the last 6 months she has seemed rather harsh to me so I don't think that I'll miss her, even though I have liked her very much in the past.
> 
> ...



I agree with you


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> Ummm yeah....... I got nothin".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You crack me up!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I just love people who tell it like it is, but she( Star Jones) is just nasty and she thinks her sh*t don't stink.. Well it does. I am sure she has started many cat-fights.. 
Barbara Walters should be respected, she has earned it. Star Jones is nasty and self/centered..
I'm not fan of Rosie either, I used to like her, but she is another one who always listens to her/self and not 
to others..


Just my opinion~










Andrea~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Don't get me wrong, I just love people who tell it like it is, but she( Star Jones) is just nasty and she thinks her sh*t don't stink.. Well it does. I am sure she has started many cat-fights..
> Barbara Walters should be respected, she has earned it. Star Jones is nasty and self/centered..
> I'm not fan of Rosie either, I used to like her, but she is another one who always listens to her/self and not
> to others..
> ...


 

Andrea, You said it like it is! and I agree with you.



I miss Meredith, think Star is self-inflated and loves to start fights, don't care for Rosie who also likes fights. Respect Babs and think Elizabeth is darling (but who cares). I'd like to see Babs start over with a whole new crew not including any of the above.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213253
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS! I APPRECIATE THAT..


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I've never watched the show so I really don't have an opinion except to say that ever since Star Jones has been losing the weight she's looking more and more like a drag queen to me!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I say way to go ABC!! Star had known for the last 6 months that her contract would not be renewed, hence her bad attitude. She ambushed the show by making the announcement two days early, with her mouth she will more than likely black-ball herself from television which would be fine with me! 

She is going to be on the Today Show with Al Roker tomorrow.....should be very interesting. I don't care who you are or what you do, the cardinal rule is to never bad mouth your former employer, unless there is serious wrong doing such as peoples lives are at risk. I highly doubt that there is anything but serious research that shows that the viewers did not like her or trust her after her bridezilla behavior and weight loss that accompanied an even worse my sh*t don't stink attitude. Now if they would only get rid of Elizabeth!!!

























> I've never watched the show so I really don't have an opinion except to say that ever since Star Jones has been losing the weight she's looking more and more like a drag queen to me![/B]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I really can't imagine who will hire her after all of this. I hope she and Al stayed married, because he evidently has plenty of money.......


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I never liked this woman but I REALLY don't like the way they have treated her: making it her fault because she got fired!!!!!
> Bad Barbara....and ABC![/B]



The only thing I can see that Star Jones has going for her is...$$$$ plenty of it and her adorable Maltese, Pinky Michelle that she dresses in Chanel. Yep it's true, saw it on The View!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I have watched the show since I have been off from work....and I loved Merideth and in fact I will probably watch the Today show more often because she will be on it. I think her self-depricating manor was so endearing and her humor added to the show more than any other member. 

As for Star - I loved that she was so open about her faith - but everything else about her annoyed me...she seems so stuck on Star and I really don't care for that...and she really did not bring much to the show as far as I am concerned. 

Joy makes me laugh which is always a good thing and Elizabeth will be fun to watch as she ages...I can't imagine that she could stay so militant in her support for the right as her child ages...I think she has to get a bit softer....I do agree she does not bring that much to the show...almost like she is intimidated by the others on the show. 

And as for Barb...I think she is sometimes a little over the top and is sometimes very pushy with the quests because she thinks what she has to say or ask is much more important than what anyone else might ask. To me a little annoying.

I really would love to see more true debate going on...with Elizabeth's politics being said in a way that did not sound like she was blindly following Bush...and the liberal point of view being more evenly presented....as it stands now all are liberal but for Elizabeth. I love a good debate because that is how we evolve and grow and it seems a bit one sided.

As for Rosie...I actually can't wait to watch once she is on....she is militant now and I hope she tones that down just a bit...but I would love to debate her...or have someone who could truly stand up against her presenting a more well rounded view of the world. 





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213187
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would think that would make me like her more...but she has stated in the past that she has harshly corrected little pinky and I find that unforgiveable...poor little pinky. She may be dressed to the nines but is she loved in a non material way.

P.S. Star is going to be on Larry King Live tonight...I will be watching or at least tape it.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

P.S. Star is going to be on Larry King Live tonight...I will be watching or at least tape it.
[/QUOTE]


I will for sure tape that tonight and watch it falling asleep. Maybe she'll have Pinky with her, that would be nice.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll be watching tonight and tivoing for my daughter. She is a smart lady, so I imagine she'll have it all fixed to blame ABC all the way......


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I've never watched the show so I really don't have an opinion except to say that ever since Star Jones has been losing the weight she's looking more and more like a drag queen to me![/B]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So far, I think that Star has behaved in a fair manner. She seems like she is being fairly respectful.....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Well 45 minutes in and I find her very manipulative.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ya'll will have to let me know how it goes..I just got home from my girl's ball games and now I'm watching the Reds finish off their game...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is a trained lawyer so she is an excellent communicator. I like her demeanor..... the way she is so calm and not emotional. Wish I could behave like that under pressure. I never particularly liked her before but I have to say, I kinda like her now!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She probably repaired some of her bad image with that interview, because she was calm, collected, and she didn't bad mouth anyone or ask for sympathy. I think she did good.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Ummm yeah....... I got nothin".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither







I have no idea what you guys are talking about. how did I miss all of this. I don't watch the morning shows so maybe that's why. but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213221
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me either.







I like The View when I am home and able to watch it, which is very rarely.
I didn't even know Star was leaving or had left.








Guess I need to do some googling and read up...ha ha...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I also think Star did an excellent job with the Larry King interview last night. I expected her to be angry and obnoxious, but glad that she remained cool, calm and collected and told what I think, was the truth about what happened and how it happened. As I sit and type this Al Roker is doing an interview and to be honest, I'm tired of hearing about it...Lets move on!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I also think Star did an excellent job with the Larry King interview last night. I expected her to be angry and obnoxious, but glad that she remained cool, calm and collected and told what I think, was the truth about what happened and how it happened. As I sit and type this Al Roker is doing an interview and to be honest, I'm tired of hearing about it...Lets move on![/B]


 

I agree she did do well on Larry King, but she is still fake to me, and what is she gonna do curse them out,

(I know it's what she wants to do), but she is a lawyer and she knows her limits. She is not dumb, I'll give her that..Okay I am moving on now..



Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I just heard Letterman saying it is so hot in New York today, that Star Jones went to talk to Barbara just for the cold shoulder.......
> 
> Well I thought it funny
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just heard Letterman saying it is so hot in New York today, that Star Jones went to talk to Barbara just for the cold shoulder.......
> 
> Well I thought it funny
> 
> ...



















That's a good one









I love David Letterman


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think Star's behaviour was totally uncalled for. ABC was giving her a dignified out and she chose to take the low road by pulling this fast one. I say goodbye to bad rubbish. 

Babs may not appeal to all but she is highly respected in the news community and Star should have

respected that. I hope she doesn't get another offer. TV will be the better without her.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> I think Star's behaviour was totally uncalled for. ABC was giving her a dignified out and she chose to take the low road by pulling this fast one. I say goodbye to bad rubbish.
> 
> Babs may not appeal to all but she is highly respected in the news community and Star should have
> 
> respected that. I hope she doesn't get another offer. TV will be the better without her.[/B]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

We were away on vacation.....I missed all of this!







However I did hear that it was going to happen.....but didnt' know if it was a rumor or not.....guess not! Cant say I'm sad to see her go.....I do like Rosie, but I dont think the show will do as well as it did in the past.....with so many recent changes.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

I can't believe you thought that the interview went well!!! Not only would the industry believe someone as well respected as Ms Walters over her any day!!! ...I thought she was a manipulative, backpedaling, truth twisting, lying snake on Larry King and the Today Show... I caught her in at least 3 lies. Plus she kept putting the focus on "oooh poor me, my old colleagues were never really my friends and looking out for me" act she has going on... getting fired like she did was her own doing. They tried to give her a dignified way out but she chose to have her last say the way she did and it shouldn't shock her that Babs got pissed! She caught Babs and the staff off guard and made look foolish for lying for her trying to make her look good on the way out.

She says she wanted to avoid a circus atmosphere yet she created one... that her viewers and fans deserved the truth yet she has not been upfront about her Wight loss (in fact she DID insinuate it was due to diet and exercise during some The View segments!!) and she had NOOOooo problem putting a spin (aka lie about) the reason why she did not continue hosting the E! networks red carpet events... she was fired from that too!!! She apologized for some past behaviors but that's too little too late because up until now... she has been proud of her free-loading ways!

Uggg... so much about this woman's 2-faceness urks me! She is so full of herself and shallow on so many levels. I am glad the door to realty slapped her in the arse on the way out! Sorry to be posting late cause I have been having computer problems the past week or so.

Anyone else ever noticed the looks like and has the laugh of the evil octopus queen in Little Mermaid?!?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone else ever noticed the looks like and has the laugh of the evil octopus queen in Little Mermaid?!? 









[/QUOTE]


----------

